#ubuntu-cloud 2010-09-06
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> with UEC , is it restricted only to private Cloud ?
<kaushal> what exactly is cloud ?
<kaushal> is it a group of virtual machines ?
<kaushal> not sure i understand that
#ubuntu-cloud 2010-09-07
<SpamapS> so... quiet...
#ubuntu-cloud 2010-09-08
<veenenen> hey everybody
<veenenen> I'm trying to wrap up a server image on my kvm server to send up to ec2 and I'm having a little trouble
<veenenen> I setup the same partitions, very similar kernels, same ubuntu versions, cleared out the mac addresses, and I still can't ssh into the box after I launch it on ec2
<veenenen> Are there any good tutorials on this that I'm just not finding? I've done everything that I've seen listed so far.
<smoser> veenenen, i dont know of a really good tutorial.
<smoser> do you get console output when you attempt to boot your image ?
<veenenen> no
<veenenen> it recognizes the kernel on the web interface, but I'm not getting any console output yet
<smoser> ok. well, you wont see output to the console for 4 minutes (maybe 5)
<smoser> but fter that you should see kernel messages.
<smoser> at very least.
<smoser> veenenen,
<veenenen> i haven't tried waiting that long yet
<veenenen> is there anything more then the stuff I've listed above that I need to do
<veenenen> I also went though and install pretty much every package that said ec2 in it just to be sure
<veenenen> *installed
<veenenen> i haven't disabled the clock yet, but as long as that doesn't stop it from booting, I don't really care about that right now
<smoser> well, you will get no console output of ec2 until 4 minutes after machine goes to running.
<smoser> they dont update the console "live".
<smoser> i assume you have ssh'ed successfully to other instances ?
<smoser> you have to have authorized (ec2-authorized) ssh port
<veenenen> yeah
<veenenen> I've added my key to the authorized_keys file and make sure the port is open
<smoser> if you're just wanting to build a custom image, I would really suggest starting with an image from http://uec-images.ubuntu.com .
<smoser> basically, you've not given me much information above, and there are lots of opportunities for error.
<veenenen> Are these raw images I can boot directly up in kvm?
<smoser> they're raw disk images
<smoser> well, partition images.
<smoser> which can be problematic for booting in kvm. you can do it, but you have to modify some things.
<smoser> for maverick images, i did some work to make them boot under kvm
<smoser> so that you could accomplish what you're wanting
<smoser> there is information on that at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC/Images
<veenenen> these should be perfect. I used to use xen, so I've worked with the partition images before
<veenenen> thank you
<smoser> so, what i would suggest is taking one of those as a starting point
<smoser> and recording everything you need to do to it.
<smoser> then taking a clean image, do only those things, and go from there.
<smoser> you can *boot* one of those images on ec2 with AMI information on uec-images also.
<smoser> good luck.
<veenenen> hey, before I abandon my old image, I thought I'd post the error message and see if it's worth continuing. http://paste.ubuntu.com/490572/
#ubuntu-cloud 2010-09-09
<mathiaz> smoser: hi
<mathiaz> smoser: is there already an AMI that has the fixed puppet cloud-init?
<veenenen> I'm sure this has been covered already, but has there been any progress on figuring out what's going on with the ubuntu ebs images and amazon's new micro instances?
<smoser> veenenen, not been covered. i hadn't seen the announcemnt.
<smoser> but i think they should "just work"
<veenenen> yeah, it may be amazon's fault
<veenenen> pretty much, they launch fine, but when you restart them you can't log back in
<veenenen> there's no errors in the system log, so I'm not sure what's going on
<veenenen> but the service just launched today, so I figure a week or so to work out the bugs is ok
<smoser> veenenen, i'll launch one and check it out.
<veenenen> i saw an old error that talked about boots taking 240+ seconds, so that could be showing up again too
<veenenen> alright, awesome, thanks
<smoser> yeah, that is a rare timing thing
<smoser> that actually *coudl* be exposed more here on a slower system
<smoser> but i doubt thats it .
<smoser> i suspect 'nobootwait' needs to be written somewhere in /etc/fstab
<smoser> veenenen, do you want to know how to fix ?
<smoser> in /etc/fstab, you'll have an entry for /dev/sda2, which isn't present. mountall will run wait indefinitely for a device /dev/sda2 to appear on next boot.
<smoser> and its not going to be there.
<smoser> so, the solution is to just delete that  entry, and reboot (i think) will work. testing reboot now.
<veenenen> great
<veenenen> that would explain it
<veenenen> that did it
<veenenen> worked like a charm
<veenenen> thanks
<smoser> sudo sed -i.bk '/\/dev\/sda2/s,^,#,' /etc/fstab
<smoser> fyi, i just opened https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cloud-init/+bug/634102 to address t1.micro issues on reboot
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 634102 in cloud-init "t1.micro instances hang on reboot" [Undecided,New]
<_mup_> Bug #634102: t1.micro instances hang on reboot <cloud-init (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/634102>
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 634102 in cloud-init "t1.micro instances hang on reboot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/634102
<_mup_> Bug #634102: t1.micro instances hang on reboot <cloud-init (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/634102>
<_mup_> Bug #634102: t1.micro instances hang on reboot <cloud-init (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/634102>
<_mup_> Bug #634102: t1.micro instances hang on reboot <cloud-init (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/634102>
<smoser> nice. uvirtbot and mup fight
<smoser> you got the last word, mup
<marrusl> Hey #ubuntu-cloud.  question:  I'm installing a node controller using the pre.seed (cd install) method and got this error just after selecting to install the server as a Node Controller:
<marrusl> http://i52.tinypic.com/2ymu4oy.jpg
<smoser> how did you supply the pre.seed ?
<marrusl> booted 10.04.01 media and selected "install uec".  the install says it has detected a cloud controller, would you like to install a NC?
<marrusl> so I leave just NC selected and continue, then that error.
<smoser> bug you gve it a pre.seed
<smoser> right ?
<marrusl> nope.  I just chose "install ubuntu enterprise cloud"...  sorry to throw you off... I just meant the CD version of the UEC install.
<marrusl> which does work off pre.seeds I thought... but no, nothing custom here, smoser.
<smoser> ok.
<smoser> well, its not something i've seen, and i've not tried install of 10.04.1 media.
<smoser> but *someone* should have done that before release.
<smoser> ttx, ^
<marrusl> I'll see if I can get someone to swap in 10.04 GA media and see what happens.  The CLC/walrus/sc/cc is on one machine and was built with 10.04.01 for what it's worth.
<marrusl> er... i.e. "swap in 10.04 media and retry the NC install"
<veenenen> smoser: I've been trying to get the ec2 images to boot today, and am still not able to get it to work. I booted a blank vm into gparted and dd'd the lucid image to a sda1 partition on the new virtual drive, set the boot flag and repaired the file system. I checked the fstab and made sure that matched up. I then restart the vm, but it just sits there when it gets to "Booting from Hard Disk"
<smoser> veenenen, well there is no bootloader installed.
<smoser> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC/Images has informatoin on how to boot them with little hassle.
<smoser> (maverick only, admittedly)
<veenenen> Sorry, I just found that page
<veenenen> thanks
<veenenen> smoser: so do you really only get one boot off the maverick images before you have to push them up to ec2?
#ubuntu-cloud 2010-09-10
<smoser> veenenen, i'm not sure i understand the question
<smoser> they should reboot, do they not ?
<veenenen> yeah, but after the reboot there's no more console
<veenenen> i can still ssh in though
<veenenen> I just wanted to make sure that was intended behaviour
<veenenen> It makes sense to me why that would be, but I just wanted to make sure I wasn't doing anything wrong
<smoser> hm.. really, no more console.
<veenenen> well, I'm not prompted to login
<veenenen> I guess I still get a console
<smoser> hm.. i would have thought youd still get console.
<smoser> i can try to test this tomorrow.
<smoser> i'd appreciate it if you'd open a bug
<veenenen> sure
<smoser> ideally, just run 'ubuntu-bug cloud-init' from inside the instance
<veenenen> also, do you always have to boot from the floppy image when running it on kvm?
<veenenen> nevermind, it just took several minutes for it to show up
<smoser> hm... that is strange.
<smoser> the reason you boot from a floppy is that what you have is a disk image with no partition table
<smoser> so there is no place to put a boot loader
<smoser> so the floppy provides that.
<veenenen> that's what I figured
<smoser> i know.
<smoser> seriously, floppies.
<smoser> :)
<veenenen> haha
<smoser> if you'd like you can do the same thing easily enough with a cdrom
<smoser> the floppy image that is there actually doubles as a cdrom (other than it is padded to 2880K)
<smoser> you will still likely have to "clean" your image before you put it up on ec2, if you're booting into it and doing things.
<veenenen> I'm booting it as a cdrom already. virt-install doesn't have the option of floppies
<smoser> oh. i'm glad that worked then.
<smoser> ie, you will wan to un-set the password and such. there are some other things that 'uncloud-init' does, or that 'cloud-init' does that you'd want to to un-do.
<veenenen> I was just planning on using the standard ec2-bundle-vol command
<smoser> hm..
<smoser> i dont knwo if that would work or not.
<smoser> i really apologize for not being able to give as much help here.
<veenenen> you've been great
<smoser> i wish this was better documented or all "just worked" better.
<smoser> in general, i don't like the "bundle-vol" approach
<smoser> it tries to "un-boot" an image
<smoser> i would much prefer modifying a pristine one without booting it.
<smoser> ie, extracting, mounting loopback, and either modifying the contents or chroot'ing in and doing things.
<smoser> ideally via scripts.
<smoser> i do realize, though,t hat people want to do what you want to do
<veenenen> I just want to get this all working then I can dig in and figure out better ways of doing everything
<smoser> yeah.
<smoser> i got to run
<smoser> good luck.
<veenenen> thanks for all your help
<ttx> smoser: yes, someone should have tested that. I was on vacation that week, so I can't tell you who.
<ttx> smoser: that said, the error is probably not a permanent error
<ttx> and not linked specifically to 10.04.1
<ttx> it's generally because it detects two CLCs or two CCs on the same network
<ttx> the second one is detected as #2
<crazy> hello all
<crazy> i am facing problems in deploying applications to unbuntu cloud
<crazy> smby help me....
<crazy> hey i am new t0 irc help me guys......
<smoser> crazy, well, what is your problem ?
<SpamapS> hmm.. I wonder if we can get newer ec2 utils into maverick to support m1.micro
<erichammond> SpamapS: What changes need to be made to support t1.micro?
<SpamapS> is it t1.micro? Not sure. Maybe I just need to use the right type...
<SpamapS> I know in the past regions had to be added at the tool level.
<SpamapS> erichammond: ok, so that solves that. :)
<SpamapS> Client.UnsupportedOperation: AMIs with an instance-store root device are not supported for the instance type 't1.micro'.
<SpamapS> so you have to do EBS for micro? :(
<SpamapS> Oh I guess thats because these have more capability.. cool
<veenenen> also changes had to be made to the fstab to remove mounting sdb
<veenenen> but that may have been fixed since I started one yesterday
<erichammond> SpamapS: Yes, t1.micro must be EBS boot, 32- or 64-bit.
<SpamapS> I just got one up and running
<erichammond> smoser: I suppose that may create a case for a smaller EBS boot volume size than 15GB.
<SpamapS> I may leave it for a while... why not? ;)
<erichammond> $1.50 per month wasn't that big of a deal when you were paying at least $60 per month for an m1.small, but $1.50 per month is a big percentage increase when you start at $8 per month for t1.small, 3yr reserved.
<erichammond> It's possible to increase the size of the root EBS volume at run time, but not decrease it.
<veenenen> even with the 15 GB size it's still in line with the smallest offering at rackspace
#ubuntu-cloud 2010-09-11
<erichammond> veenenen: With EC2, you also have to add charges for EBS volume I/O operations, network traffic, and snapshots of the EBS volume.
<erichammond> It adds up.
<veenenen> I just use it for my own little dev projects, so all that would be pretty minimal
<veenenen> it just sits idle for most of the time
<DDwi> trying out ubuntu 10.04 on the new micro instances, any particular problems to watch out for?
<Ankit> Hello all....
<Ankit> please help me to know how to deploy applications like: abobe reader to the cloud
<Ankit> i am new to cloud..... just installed uec, and need help
<Ankit> 23 guys except me some 1 help me...
<Ankit> :)
<Ankit> come on help a n00b guys...
<Ankit> hello .........
<Ankit> bull shit you all
<smoser> erichammond, is the charge $1.50/month for your 15G root ?
<smoser> i thought you'd only be paying delta blocks, so max of 1.50/month
<smoser> i really dont have much interest in adding a set of AMIs just to be smaller root filesystem.
<smoser> it is easy enough to take our tarballs and create one with smaller root fs
<smoser> SpamapS, http://ubuntu-smoser.blogspot.com/2010/09/running-ubuntu-on-amazon-micro-instance.html
<smoser> (sorry if the above was double posted, i wasn't sure if it got here or not)
<SpamapS> smoser: Yeah, I've been playing with them quite a bit
<SpamapS> smoser: have run out of RAM a few times now.. ;)
<SpamapS> they pretty much cease to function when they start swapping
<smoser> well, you can set up swap
<smoser> hm..
<smoser> i dont know about that.
<SpamapS> poor I/O ;)
<smoser> it might be better for you to put swap on a separate volume
<SpamapS> I was testing installing some massive development package set that runs a bunch of java services. m1.small had enough RAM, t1.micro did not :-P
<smoser> i was going to suggst to amazon that they should have some public 1G snapshots that are just empty mkswap
<smoser> java is hosed.
<smoser> there is a open bug on that.
<smoser> i dont believe it related to swap, or necessarily even to memory pressure
<smoser> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ec2/+bug/634487
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 634487 in linux-ec2 "t1.micro instance hangs when installing sun java" [Medium,Confirmed]
<_mup_> Bug #634487: t1.micro instance hangs when installing sun java <linux-ec2 (Ubuntu):Confirmed> <sun-java6 (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/634487>
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 634487 in linux-ec2 "t1.micro instance hangs when installing sun java" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/634487
<_mup_> Bug #634487: t1.micro instance hangs when installing sun java <linux-ec2 (Ubuntu):Confirmed> <sun-java6 (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/634487>
<_mup_> Bug #634487: t1.micro instance hangs when installing sun java <linux-ec2 (Ubuntu):Confirmed> <sun-java6 (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/634487>
<_mup_> Bug #634487: t1.micro instance hangs when installing sun java <linux-ec2 (Ubuntu):Confirmed> <sun-java6 (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/634487>
<smoser> i like to see uvirtbot and _mup_ battle
<SpamapS> smoser: DOH!
<SpamapS> well that makes a lot more sense. :)
 * SpamapS adds himself to the people affected.
<SpamapS> smoser: no wonder adding swap didn't help. :)
<smoser> yeah, i got to run.
<smoser> good luck.
<smoser> later
#ubuntu-cloud 2010-09-12
<marc__> hi
<marc__> I'm trying to install ubuntu server on EC2 following this guide: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-10.04-lucid-lynx-ispconfig-3-p3  , there's a section where we're supposed to edit  /etc/network/interfaces  file to setup static IP, I want to know if I have to do that on EC2 ?  (i'm using elastic ip)
<smoser> marc__, no, you should use dhcp on ec2
<jbartus> i just started my first instance using the 64bit 10.04 ami
<jbartus> and i can't ssh it, connection refused
<jbartus> so this is probably more of an ec2 question than an ubuntu one... but what do i have to do to allow ssh
<jbartus> the ubuntu docs assume you already have an ubuntu machine to install the ec2-api-tools but i don't so i'm stuck in a bit of chicken and egg, using the aws console
<jbartus> ah, nvm
<jbartus> turned out to be a problem with the aws console in chrome, my edits to the default security group actually stuck/worked in firefox
<marc__> do I have to edit the hosts file in a ec2 instance?
<veenenen> marc__: I don't remember having to
<marc__> veenenen, I think that tools like ISPConfig use the hostname, maybe it would be nicer to have a hostname like www1.mywebsite.com instead of ec2-xxxxxxx... but I'm not sure how to set the hosts file, I was thinking of using the public DNS?   "ec2-xxx-xxx-xxx-xxx..compute-1.amazonaws.com www1.mywebsite.com"  any chance that would work or will I lose the ability to connect to my instance?
<veenenen> no, you can change the hosts and hostname file as much as you want
<veenenen> they aren't used outside the server
<veenenen> it's really only for internal routing in the server
<veenenen> at least, in my experience
<veenenen> i generally switch out the hostname and main 172.0.1.1 record in the hosts file for the domain of the server
<marc__> alright, I'll try that, thanks veenenen
<jbartus> is sshd enabled by default on the 10.04 ami's?
<veenenen> yeah
<jbartus> bummer
<jbartus> i stop'd and an ebs-based instance, and then started it again, but can't ssh to it now
<veenenen> i ran into the same issue
<jbartus> the ip/dns changed, that took me a moment to notice
<veenenen> have they fixed the fstab bug yet?
<jbartus> oh cool, is it a bug or am i missing something
<jbartus> i just started with both ec2 and ubuntu last night :)
<veenenen> they had a sdb mount in there that stopped the instances from rebooting
<jbartus> how would you even troubleshoot something like that
<jbartus> is there really no out-of-band console access?
<veenenen> on the first boot, i had to go in and remove it
<jbartus> like, how did the first person who discovered that do it
<veenenen> i had ssh on the initial boot, but lost it after a reboot
<veenenen> smoser caught it for me
<jbartus> gotcha so i just consider this instance a loss, nuke it, and make sure to comment out that line before rebooting next time
<veenenen> yup
<veenenen> hopefully they'll fix it at some point
<veenenen> they may be a tad busy right now though
<jbartus> whats the url for the ami's again
<jbartus> that should be in the topic here
<veenenen> http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/lucid/current/
<veenenen> just keep this bookmark around
<jbartus> thanks
<veenenen> it's pretty helpful
<jbartus> is there a forum or a mailing list thats keyed in on this
<jbartus> i just noticed your url ends in /current/ and mine in /release/
<jbartus> is there anywhere i can read the release policy
<jbartus> on what the difference is
<jbartus> hmm maybe its this and i just haven't been patient enough
<jbartus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cloud-init/+bug/567334
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 567334 in linux "blocked tasks delay cloud-init for 240 seconds" [Medium,Triaged]
<smoser> jbartus, the reboot issue is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cloud-init/+bug/634102
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 634102 in cloud-init "t1.micro instances hang on reboot" [Medium,Confirmed]
<smoser> jbartus, sorry, i hadn't read all above.  you really shouldn't hit any "can't get to machine" if your security groups are set up correctly.
<smoser> ssh should start by default, but after a stop and start, it will change IP addresses (as you've found).
<smoser> the "won't reboot" really only will affect t1.micro, that has no ephemeral storage.
<jbartus> hey, thanks smoser
<smoser> are you set now ?
<jbartus> i just tried reproducing it, new instance booted fine, commented out sdb, rebooted fine, un-commented sdb, rebooting right now
<jbartus> reading the bug report now
<jbartus> ok thats certainly it
<jbartus> so i just comment it out and presumably it'll be a non issue in some future ami
<smoser> that only affects t1.micro
<smoser> it will be a non-issue in future amis
<smoser> and, will be fixed in a week or so by doing a "apt-get update && apt-get upgrade" after youve launched the instance
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-09-05
<Duncancam> Would anyone be able to help me with an error in the UEC store?
<flaccid> you'll never know if you don't ask
<Duncancam> I keep getting an error 60 in the store tab, it says: Error 60: server certificate verification failed. CAfile: /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt CRLfile: none
<Duncancam> I'm using Server 11.04
<Duncancam> I have had the UEC working in the past, but now it keeps bringing up that error
<Duncancam> Anyone else had that issue?
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-09-06
<koolhead11> hi all
<s0ulburn> I setup UEC in a VM with my Controller using a bridged adapter setting with static ip set via interfaces and in hosts. DOes the Node need to be set on a bridged adapter with a static ip as well?
<s0ulburn> Does the Node Controller need to be set on a static ip?
<kyle__> Hey all.  I'm having an odd issue: instances won't start, they never get assigned an IP address, and just move from pending to terminated.
<kyle__> All summer the cloud was running fine, this behavior is new as af Saturday.
<smoser> RoAkSoAx, did you test the ensemble bare metal?
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: on it
<smoser> k. i'm just curious, want to see if it is truely fixed.
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: are you still connected to mabolo?
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: i"m gonna kill your connection
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: err an you kill your connection?
<smoser> kill
<RoAkSoAx> can(
<smoser> which one ?
<smoser> console ?
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: yeah
<RoAkSoAx> smoser: ssh
<smoser> i dont know that i have an open connection there.
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-09-07
<kim0> morning folks
<koolhead11> moring kim0
<koolhead17> hi all
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-09-08
<s0ulburn> anyone here that might be able to help me with ssh keys from CC to NC
<flaccid> no idea
<s0ulburn> is the Eucalyptus channel on freenode or a different server
<s0ulburn> nm found it
#ubuntu-cloud 2011-09-09
<ubuntucloud739> hiii
<SpamapS> smoser: are you going to try and patch cloud-init to deal with bug 845155 so we can move forward before canonistack is patched?
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 845155 in nova "instance launched without key has incorrect metadata" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/845155
<smoser> SpamapS, yeah, i was planning on doing that.
<SpamapS> smoser: Kind of blocked on testing Openstack because of that. :(
<smoser> but i was hoping to have a bug 845161 tested so i could pull it in too
<uvirtbot> Launchpad bug 845161 in cloud-init "chef plugin does not work properly" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/845161
<smoser> i'll go aheda and work around in cloud-init and upload that.
<SpamapS> Agreed though that we really need it to be fixed in nova .. so we don't have to SRU the world. ;)
<smoser> SpamapS, i did an upload.
 * SpamapS hands smoser a cookie
<SpamapS> good dev
<SpamapS> smoser: are you maintianing oneiric current images on canonistack?
<smoser> i can
<smoser> SpamapS,
<smoser> do you want something more recent than what is available?
<SpamapS> I just want a working cloud-init :)
<smoser> i can get you something there if you'd like.
<smoser> but we can jsut wait till tomorrow and then get an official one
<SpamapS> Oh they're being pushed into it automatically? I'll just wait till Monday
<SpamapS> I have triaging to do anyway :)
<smoser> not automatically
<SpamapS> I'd like to have a working ensemble<->openstack ASAP. :-P
<smoser> but it takes 10 minutes
<SpamapS> Yeah no big, just wait till its convenient for you.
<smoser> i basically run this as user-data
<smoser> http://paste.ubuntu.com/686158/
<smoser> and then follow the instructions
